# Removing Squirrels



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Havaheart makes small traps. If you want to try a catch and release. Or, do you mean the space is inaccessible to you?

Home Depot sells the traps.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> What can I do to reliably lure them out?


Pour 10% industrial strength (Ace Hardware) in a shallow quart container, place it inside up there in the attic (hold your nose), and watch them scram out so dang fast.........leave it there for at least 2 days.


----------



## johnapotamus (Nov 29, 2013)

Firecrackers


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

noquacks said:


> Pour 10% industrial strength (Ace Hardware) in a shallow quart container, place it inside up there in the attic (hold your nose), and watch them scram out so dang fast.........leave it there for at least 2 days.


Industrial strength what??


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's an entertaining read- might be of some value to you.
It's a different critter- but who knows----- http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/i-may-have-raccoon-my-fireplace-chimney-181978/


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

one way door ( but not with babies involved)


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

md2lgyk said:


> There is a void space in my attic where a couple of squirrels have taken up residence. The space is inaccessible except for a small opening where they are getting in. I can easily block the opening, but am concerned I may trap one of the critters inside when I do. What can I do to reliably lure them out? I know the odds are good they'll be out and about in the afternoon, but would prefer to be a bit more certain.


It's always better to first eliminate the method they are using to get on the roof. That probably means trees too close to the house, or gutter downspouts they can climb up. Then patch the hole, otherwise they will just chew a new hole. They have good teeth and all the time in the world.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

ChuckF. said:


> It's always better to first eliminate the method they are using to get on the roof. That probably means trees too close to the house, or gutter downspouts they can climb up. Then patch the hole, otherwise they will just chew a new hole. They have good teeth and all the time in the world.


Eliminating the access method would be difficult. I have a log house, and they simply climb up the side of it (I've watched them do it). I could probably use some sort of guard like what is used on birdhouse poles, but that would be ugly.

An earlier poster mentioned some "industrial strength" chemical to repel them, but neglected to mention what it is. Do you have any idea? Ammonia, perhaps?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After you've determined how to block access, shoot the entrance with a potassium bicarbonate fire extinguisher. They will be fine after coming out for a breath of fresh air and it's doubtful there are young in there at this time of year but will possibly be in late winter.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> Industrial strength what??


oops, sorry- 10% ammonia. thinking faster than I can type.......


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

There are extractors (not sure of the actual name). This is placed on the entry point and allow the squirrel to leave but not re-enter (made for going out only). Since squirrels go out in the A.M. in search of food, the contraption should be left on for about 4 days just to make sure the rodent is out. Then galvanized steel mesh is put over the entry point as squirrels can't chew through this (as of now!!). Good Luck


----------

